# Need advice for Jersey Shore ride -- Long Beach Island



## Rash Larue (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll be in Barnegat Light, NJ Fourth of July Weekend and am looking for some advice on a 30-60 mile ride. Anyone have any favorites? Should I drive over to the mainland and start there or just start at Barnegat Light -- i.e., is it tough sledding getting down the coast road, lots of lights? Any good rural roads anyone can recommend where you can build up a good head of steam?

Thanks in advance for anything you can give me.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I'd drive off the island by a few miles and start from there. Go to NJBikeMap.com for bike maps for NJ and plan your route. Any of the roads on those maps are fine for biking other than the major highways such as RT 9.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

*It's been a while*

since I've been to LBI, but if memory serves me correctly, it might be 10 to 12 miles from the Barneget end to the other end in Holgate. That would give you a twenty something mile roundtrip. Building up a "head of steam" might not be in your best interests as I'm sure the island will be jammed with cars and tourists not paying attention to their surroundings. I would not ride down the main drag from one end to the other unless you wanted to do it very early in the morning. Going off the island is also a good alternative as previously menitoned.


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

Jeff G said:


> since I've been to LBI, but if memory serves me correctly, it might be 10 to 12 miles from the Barneget end to the other end in Holgate. That would give you a twenty something mile roundtrip. Building up a "head of steam" might not be in your best interests as I'm sure the island will be jammed with cars and tourists not paying attention to their surroundings. I would not ride down the main drag from one end to the other unless you wanted to do it very early in the morning. Going off the island is also a good alternative as previously menitoned.


Its about 18 miles end to end
you can check for yourself here....as well as other distances and routes.
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/


----------

